# FS: Brand New 36" INCH 6pc HO T5 AQUARIUM REEF LIGHTS 234W w/Timer



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Brand new never used just opened.. I realized I needed a 48" so this won't do. So I am willing to trade this for a 48". 
It comes with;
1 x 36" T5 HO Quad Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting fixture w/Built-in Control Timer .
3 x 39W T5 HO 12000K bulb. 
3 x 39W T5 HO Actinic bulb. 
4 x Mounting brackets.
6 x Dual LED moon lights. 
Acrylic Anti-splash Guard

Also have 6 brand new bulbs so in total 12 bulbs which will last you another year or more..

Selling the whole package for 250


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

what brand is this ? can you provide a link ?


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

sorry i got this off of ebay and there's no brand? i guess it's their own shop.


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

to the top!!! brand new lamp!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Honestly, pretty hard to sell a $300 light fixture without brand or a picture


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

sorry guys i'll take some pictures for u guys by tmr


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

pics uploaded


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

So you paid $180 for it and now you want us to give you $300 ? LINK


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

I believe thats what he wants! Nice........


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

I paid additional for the light bulbs as well. Keep in mind i have 6 light bulbs as well and thats USD


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh forgot to mention read the description 12% sales tax as well


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

price drop to $250 need this gone as I just bought a new lamp


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

price drop 250firm


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Bump... Brand new I have no use for this...


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Price drop 230 firm


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Bump must sell willin to trade for salt water equipment


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Bumppppp to the top


----------



## crs (Dec 1, 2011)

all i can say is rip off.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Its no longer brand new if its been taken out of box.


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

It hasnt even been turned on.. Rip off? Keep ur #### to urself


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Price drop 200 firm


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

You might have better luck trying to return it or get credit or what not. It's going to be hard to sell this considering what happened..


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

The 36 is sold only aqua nova left


----------

